# Cutting through extensive root system for shed foundation - HELP!



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm trying to excavate an 8x12 slab foundation, but have discovered an extensive root system covering the entire area. Thought to cut through using a Ditch Witch trencher, but that is getting nowhere. (Barely scratching the surface before it gets snagged & stalls...) I'm more likely to throw my back out using the trencher than trying it by hand.

The area is somewhat tight, between two mid sized magnolias - and while I'm sure some of the roots are from the trees, most are from some overgrown shrubs we cut back a while ago when we installed a fence for the same HO. The majority of the roots are thin - the thickest being only about thumb sized in diameter.

Since this is in a back yard, I can't get any really heavy equipment back there.

Any suggestions on how to deal with this?

Is the best solution to simply hire several strong young guys & let them hack away with mattocks, axes & shovels?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Why not just support a floor system on corner posts, and forget the concrete??:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

A BOBCAT will not fit in the backyard? if it would, you could just scrape the surface, GMOD


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thought about a bobcat - but am concerned it would tear up the rest of the yard too much. Also thought about a mini-excavator, but wonder if it has enough oomph to do the job.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

small mini excavator?? If it won't fit... Three bottles of poweraide, a shovel, an axe? I know which I'd rather use.:w00t::w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Go with a mid sized Mini ex, a 5-7K lb. machine will dig through those size roots and not mess up the place.

Easier on your back also. :santa:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

You can get a real badass 14" demo blade for cutoff saws. They have gnarly carbide teeth and will cut just about ANYTHING. In fact, root cutting is one of the recommended uses for the blade.

I can't find the link. Maybe someone else has it.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

If you can fit a ditch witch in there, try a walk behind stump grinder and grind the whole area for the shed.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Mini Ex, and look around your property for other things to use it for while its there,moving materials, new gravel, tree or stump removal etc.
If your time is worth anything they're well worth the $


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Mini ex will dig that out no prob. Get the biggest one you can fit and move in the area easily. You can walk it out on 2x12's or plywood if you are worried about tearing stuff up.


----------

